

At cops’ request, Dunkin’ Donuts stayed open - sdoering
http://www.boston.com/businessupdates/2013/04/19/cops-request-dunkin-donuts-stays-open/a981LXWXrfuZAAgnIM1YjL/story.html

======
scrapcode
How in the hell does garbage like this make second page? This is an issue.

------
dmatlack
I like the big f __* you to Starbucks at the end.

------
kierank
"An army marches on its stomach."

